# Truck camping



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience camping in their truck for example in bed of truck with topper or just backseat during October?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is all going to depend on the weather.

First you need some kind of cushion under your bag. Then if you don't have a topper you'll need a tarp or something to cover the bed incase of bad weather. 

But overall it isn't bad as long as you are prepared for the weather. And depending on how you look at it, it can better or than tenting it.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Only thing I can offer is I feel somewhat guilty when I drive by camps using backpacking tents or tarps in October when it is raining or snowing. A truck is one step up but the condensation has to terrible.

If you have a heater and good ventilation I'm sure you would survive.

After trying a lot of different methods the most comfortable I've found is a nice insulated cabin and wood stove.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a trailer and I don't take it that much anymore, even in colder months. I have a 10X12 Wall Tent, and a 10X10 Kodiak flex bow tent I use most the time. I've been interested in the truck tent from Kodiak though. 


I have spent a few nights in the back of the truck with a nice fiberglass shell. Haven't tried it in the winter months but it worked great! Stayed dry and cozy. If you use this method for sleeping quarters I'd suggest a good canvas tarp with framework underneath for an area to keep your coolers and cooking stuff. You can get away using an "EZ-UP" style do dad, but I've had them collapse in the snow. 


As long as you have an area (tent) that you can use a heater to dry off wet cloths you'll be fine.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I spent a summer in Alaska working before I was married. I took my Ford Ranger long bed with a fiberglass shell. I got a big (4x8?) 6" foam pad that I put in the bed. I cut the wheel-wells out so it fit nice. That was the most comfortable bed I think I've ever had!

I spent many rainy days and nights, and quite a few sub-freezing nights in the back of that truck. I wish I still had it...


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have slept many of times in the back of my truck with and without a shell. If you are not using a shell, just take a big tarp and drape it over the top and close it edges in the doors to secure it on. works great. This post reminds me of when i was a kid. My dad had a 84 Chevy long bed with a shell. It had an awesome carpet kit in it. one of the most comfortable things. You don't see them around anymore. back to the OP. like mentioned just go prepared with the right sleeping gear and you will be fine. I have a great air mattress that fits perfect in mine.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I wake up with a headache if I don't crack the windows when I sleep in the back of my Xterra. If it's raining I'll close something like a tarp in the door to hang over the window, though I've used my sleeping bag stuff sack in a pinch. For a pad, using an inflatable pad designed to go inside the sleeping bag took a little getting used to but it's all I use now. Keeps you warmer and doesn't slip out from under you.

I'm a little neurotic about staying fully contained so all my stuff needs to stay in my vehicle at night, meaning my sleeping system takes one half of the back and the gear is on the other side. If I wake up to Yogi sniffing around camp this will make getting out of Jellystone a lot easier.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Back in the days I had a 1989 Toyota short bed pick up with a camper shell, I would throw down a foam mattress and good sleeping bag and I was snug as a bug!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have slept many many nights under my topper in the bed of my Tundra--I slept there this past weekend. Like other have said, get a Thick foam pad and you will be good. I have camped out of mine in November in Wyoming where it was cold cold and I stayed warm. I cracked the window on the topper and used my little buddy heater. Didn't take long to heat up the inside-just have good ventilation. 

Topper camping is great because there is nothing to set up or take down. You will stay dry in a torrential rain or bad snow better than a tent and they are far more secure. Plus you don't have to find a spot to put the tent. I have pulled off the road on long drives and racked out in the back and no one was the wiser. If you have dogs they stay comfy in dog boxes under the topper. It's the way to camp if solo or with one other person-more than that you need a tent.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies. I forgot to mention one major reason I was asking was because I will be solo and will probably have to stop twice on the drive out to sleep so it would be great to just pullover and crawl in to bed. Sounds like most people have had a good experience with it and I really like the idea of just hopping in the truck and driving camp wherever I want to go. I have a very heavy military sleeping bag that I am sure can keep me warm.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've done it multiple times with a tonneau cover slightly ajar so I don't suffocate. It's OK in September, but I've done it in December and just about froze to death. I think the metal conducts heat away faster and the wind blowing under the bed all night just about sucked the heat and life out of me. Makes me feel cold just thinking about it. I had a foam pad and 0 degree bag.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

if you use the back of the truck just make it a #1 priority to keep your sleeping gear DRY! if your sleeping gear gets wet, you will be in a world of hurt. Have a backup plan for if that were to happen (extra blanket in the cab). Utah is notorious for rain showers to appear out of nowhere, even if there isn't a cloud in sight.

Be careful of smaller dome tents if you go that route too, I cant begin to tell you how many iv seen collapsed in the rain/snow because the rain can get extremely heavy without warning.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

So the back of the truck seems like it is not that bad. What about the backseat? I’ve seen those air mattresses that go in the back to make like a little bed and thought those looked interesting.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It would take a short person for the back seat. I'd end up opening up a door to stretch out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Make sure you use an old sleeping bag if you sleep UNDER the truck... oil drips suck.


-DallanC


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

I tend to sleep curled up anyway so I don’t think it would be too bad. I never thought of under the truck DallanC that is genius!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One of the funniest camping trips I've ever had is we slept in the back of my friends horse trailer. We got in a disagreement over who got to sleep in the gooseneck. He of course won as it was his families trailer after all.... hilariously after about an hour of sleep a desert storm rolled through. Guess where the only leak in the roof happened to be? There was 4 of us in that trailer and we all got the "giggles" that lasted for well over an hour listening to my friend complain about drips.


I'd forgotten about that until just now. Thanks to the OP for this thread to remind me. I saw my friend not long ago after a 10 year gap... wish i had remembered this story then.


-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

KalebReese said:


> I tend to sleep curled up anyway so I don't think it would be too bad. I never thought of under the truck DallanC that is genius!


It is NOT a genius idea to sleep under your truck. Just trust me on that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm with Middlefork on this one. 
At my age I prefer my nice comfy cabin with my wood stove. 

I started out with the sleeping in the truck.....
Then went to the tent, and then the bigger tent. 
Then went to the trailer, and then to the bigger trailer. 
Then we built the cabin. 

I am NOT going to go backwards.........:mrgreen:


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

3arabians said:


> KalebReese said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to sleep curled up anyway so I don't think it would be too bad. I never thought of under the truck DallanC that is genius!
> ...


Sounds like you speak from experience lol!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Trouble is that it is kinda hard to drag that cabin to a different spot.

For myself, I hardly hunt the same area more than 3 or 4 years. Then it is off to learn a new area. 

I like seeing and experiencing new things 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

3arabians said:


> It is NOT a genius idea to sleep under your truck. Just trust me on that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see it now-- Some dude with a man bun trying to curl up under his Subaru Outback.:shock:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

KalebReese said:


> Sounds like you speak from experience lol!


I sure do. I tried it last year for the opener of the bow hunt. My daughter and I had planned to stretch out in the bed of my truck. I drive a f350 with a long bed so we have enjoyed nights sleeping out under the stars before. Well, a big rain storm rolled in unexpectedly and I put my daughter to bed in the back seat. I really didn't want to sleep in the front seat and thought "Oh man, I'll just roll out my pad and bag under the long bed and be golden!" "I have a 5 inch lift on 35s so I'll have plenty of room, I'm a genius!!" Not! Aside from all the heavy metal under there I had to dodge to get under there, once it started raining water was leaking all over me through my goose neck hitch and between the bed and cab of my truck. I lasted a whole 10 minutes under there before jumping in the front seat for the night. Never again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Trouble is that it is kinda hard to drag that cabin to a different spot.
> 
> For myself, I hardly hunt the same area more than 3 or 4 years. Then it is off to learn a new area.
> 
> ...


I was hunting my area for 20 years before the cabin came along. Sleeping in the back of a van, tents and trailers. Fighting every Tom, Dick and Harry for a camp spot.

The cabin is a little peace of mind now.

I usually make 3 or 4 trips a year to "scout" other areas or help others on hunts. I do have a tent and cot for the odd occasion I need them. And am willing to use their trailers or tents if available.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

3Arabians that sounds like an idea I would of had! It sounds so good at the time. I wish I had me a cabin in the mountains, maybe someday. Since I am a NR and I can’t scout all year, I like to be as mobile as possible and check out as much land as I possibly can.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

When I was young my dad had a 1962 GMC with a Gem Top aluminum topper. He put a vent in the top, insulated the top and sides, built a fold down bed, table, boxes over the wheel wells that also served as benches for the table and a cabinet in the back for the coleman stove, lattern and plates/utensils.

The lattern was used for light and would take the chill off before bed. 4-5 of us would sleep in there during the deer hunt. My buddy and his family slept in a wall tent with a stove. Many years there was snow.

A few years ago my buddy and I were talking about the old hunts. He mentioned how he was always jealous of Dad's camper and I told him I was jealous of his Dad's tent with a stove.

Both set ups were great and made many memories for a couple boys that weren't old enough to hunt yet.

I now use a travel trailer (wife will go) but have been toying with the idea of setting up my truck shell similar to what Dad had done.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Ha... reminds me of my youth... spend 100s of nights in the back of the truck with a shell... l built a 2x4 frame with plywood top so I could store gear under the bed and put carpet and good pad on top...


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

KalebReese said:


> Does anyone have any experience camping in their truck for example in bed of truck with topper or just backseat during October?


OH YES.

Let's get the backseat out of the way first.

IT SUCKS. At least in my truck (2001 Chevy 2500HD full crew cab). In order to have enough room, i have to fold the seats down. Trouble with that is the "floor" is like sleeping on rocks. You can solve that by buying a foam "camping pad" at home depot for $20. It's about 3-4" thick, so plenty of cushion. Then, cut it to fit your rear cab. That problem solved, there is one problem you can't solve if your 5'10" like me - your going to jackknife yourself to fit in your rear cab while laying down. It works for awhile, but after a few hours, you might start tossing and turning, trying to change positions. With a decent bag, it's warm enough, but then again, ive woken up with frost on the inside of the windows because my dumbass parked in a cold sink.

That leaves the rear of the truck, and i've done that too. I didn't even mess with the truck bed, I went straight to home depot again, bought myself three 2x4's and a sheet of particle board and made myself a platform to get my sorry carcass off the metal bed and 5th wheel hitch rails. I have one of those canvas swag tents, that I put on top of that platform. Slept like a baby, despite the snow on the tent in the morning.

Option 3 - my preferred option:
To heck with the truck, get yourself a small canvas 2 man tent, and put that up next to the truck, which at this point is only useful for it's tailgate. A foam pad, with an air pad on top of that, a decent bag, a little buddy heater with some sheetrock under it, and life is good.

As an aside, I would sooner sleep in the truck bed, or not in the truck at all, before i'd sleep in the rear of the cab again.

EDIT:


Airborne said:


> Topper camping is great because there is nothing to set up or take down. You will stay dry in a torrential rain or bad snow better than a tent and they are far more secure. Plus you don't have to find a spot to put the tent. I have pulled off the road on long drives and racked out in the back and no one was the wiser. If you have dogs they stay comfy in dog boxes under the topper. It's the way to camp if solo or with one other person-more than that you need a tent.


Airborne is spot on, though this works if you have a small SUV. My preferred hunting truck isn't my truck at all, but a 2nd gen 4 runner. It's small enough to get me in to where I want to go, and I can crawl into the back and rack out. In an SUV like this, angling myself in the rear of it, and i've plenty of room to laydown and 100% comfortable. I liken it to a "high speed bass boat" of the hunting world. I can zip along backcountry roads to get to my next area fairly quickly, no set up or take down necessary. When I'm tired, I just crawl in the back into my already made and waiting for me foam sleeping pad and bag. My foodbox/kitchen is the passenger seat. Overnight, my pack goes in the drivers seat. Any extra gear goes in a milk crate in the back corner. If i have to take a leak at night, i just open the car door, stand up and let loose, don't even have to put my boots on.

4X4 SUV: It's quick, it's easy, its efficient.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

KalebReese said:


> Thank you all for your replies. I forgot to mention one major reason I was asking was because I will be solo and will probably have to stop twice on the drive *out* to sleep so it would be great to just pullover and crawl in to bed.


I don't think anyone else's comment gave the benefit of the doubt I will with you: I am going to assume on your way out that you have harvested and will also have an animal. Since it's a drive, let's assume it's in a cooler(s)?

Make sure you factor those types of things in. I have left hunting only to find that like a tent, things don't always fit in the bag(truck) the way you took them out when you got there.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the replies. I guess I forgot some details that might help explain my situation.
1: my truck is a super cab with a 5.5 bed
2: I will be traveling from Missouri so I will have multiple coolers
3: my truck bed is literally wider 73” than long 70”.
4: i suck at elk hunting so I need to be able to move fast because my plan is just to cover as much ground as possible.

I considered building a bed in the back seat with the passenger seat moved all the way up that would allow me to stretch from backseat to front seat. I’ve also considered building a bed above the coolers but the truck bed doesn’t give me that much extra length. I’m not against a tent either but I rather just be able to drive away.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No matter what you do in that truck with a loaded bed is going to be uncomfortable or more uncomfortable. 

The easiest would be to just recline the drivers seat, uncomfortable. Or get a sleeping pad that you can roll up and place in a water proof bag. Then load your coolers and other stuff in the bed where you can just stack them up and have the length of the bed along with the tailgate when down, that will give you close to 6 1/2' + a little. Then throw the pad down along with your bag and try to get some sleep. If it is going to be stormy have a tarp that you can stretch over the top of the bed and stacked coolers and boxes and bed rails to keep you dry. . 

Your biggest problem is going to find a safe place to sleep on your trip. This was discussed in another thread but I wouldn't trust rest areas along the road. I much prefer pulling off at a exit and getting away from the road but that isn't always a option. I would also pack a handgun as a just-in-case type of thing happened.

Other than that split your trip in a distance that you are comfortable in driving and then get a motel room and finish up the next day. Being able to drive 3/4's of the trip in one day is great and then a good nights sleep and only a shorter trip the next day. I have done this a number of times when hunting down in Arizona. I drive for 9 hours, get a motel room and then only have a 3 hour trip the next day instead of a 12-13 hour day and then trying to figure out where to camp in the dark.


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks Critter. I have managed to remove my passenger seat and built a bed that’s pretty comfy I think. I will also be bring a tent in case that doesn't work out. I have my conceal and carry and always have a handgun with me so that won’t be an issue. I’ve heard some horror stories about rest stops so I have just pulled in to a Walmart in the past for a nap.


----------

